# Boats HDR



## Arran Lomas (Aug 18, 2008)

HDR of the boats at the fish market at Fleetwood, sorry about the watermark, is taken straight from my site, cba re-uploading it.

Used Photomatix







So what you guys think?

Thanks =)


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't see the image.


----------



## Arran Lomas (Aug 18, 2008)

eeek neither do I, it was there a minute ago, strange

what the hell it has disappeared of my site as well!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 18, 2008)

Just check out the links, might just a small error. Or you could just try again. 

I'll check back later. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Arran Lomas (Aug 18, 2008)

Yer i'll look into it, thanks

I don't get it, if you right click it and press 'open image in new window' you can see it.


----------



## Arran Lomas (Aug 18, 2008)

There have re-uploaded it to different location, is working now, sorry about that!


----------



## rjackjames (Aug 19, 2008)

great HDR.......seems a little dark though.


----------



## Arran Lomas (Aug 19, 2008)

rjackjames said:


> great HDR.......seems a little dark though.



Thanks very much, I was going for a really moody atmosphere but it probably is too dark lol.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 19, 2008)

I like it! Good atmosphere.


----------



## Arran Lomas (Aug 19, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> I like it! Good atmosphere.



Thanks very much =)


----------



## photo28 (Aug 19, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> I like it! Good atmosphere.


 Me to, I think the darkness works good in this image because it corresponds with the clouds and brings thoughts of a storm in your head which is what the mood is meant to be. Nice Job!


----------



## Arran Lomas (Aug 20, 2008)

photo28 said:


> Me to, I think the darkness works good in this image because it corresponds with the clouds and brings thoughts of a storm in your head which is what the mood is meant to be. Nice Job!



Thank you so much!


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG I am in love with this shot! It's amazing. I love HDR but have NO clue how to create it. This is really beautiful.


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography (Aug 20, 2008)

I nominated this photo for TPF photo of the month for August. Just thought I'd give you a heads up.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 20, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:​


----------



## Arran Lomas (Aug 20, 2008)

LuckyStarPhotography said:


> I nominated this photo for POTN photo of the month for August. Just thought I'd give you a heads up.



OMG, Thank you so much, that really means a lot to me =)


----------



## nanny32 (Aug 21, 2008)

nice


----------



## Pirata (Aug 21, 2008)

The pic looks great but it looks more like a painting than a photograph.


----------



## Arran Lomas (Aug 22, 2008)

Pirata said:


> The pic looks great but it looks more like a painting than a photograph.



Thanks very much lol, interesting, I can see what you mean =)


----------



## epp_b (Aug 22, 2008)

I think it's a bit much.  The sky is too overpowering.


----------



## Arran Lomas (Aug 22, 2008)

epp_b said:


> I think it's a bit much.  The sky is too overpowering.



Thanks for your comment


----------

